# Goat waterer?



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

I saw this pond piece at Lowes and wondered if anyone has used them for a water holder. I know it'd have to be dug in, but I'm going to be getting some boer babies. I worry about the water tank being too tall for goats only 6-8 weeks of age. 
The pond holds 50 gallons.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

If it got dug in...I would just worry about a baby falling in and drowning


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I just use buckets. I have 2 gallon and 5 gallon. Then they are easy to keep clean.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

We also use buckets. That's another good point...something like this would probably be hard to clean. Goats are pretty darn picky when it comes to water. We dump and refresh water daily.


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

I use 5 gallon buckets and change water daily. My goats are very picky about their water. If the bucket is not clean, they won't touch it. Seems they are picky about the hay too. It they walk or lay on it, they won't eat it.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I use a sheep tank. It's only about 12 inches tall or so.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Sounds like buckets get a large amount of use. 

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I use 15 gallon water troughs for the adults and babies both. Keep full. Babies stand up and reach in. Never had problems of drowning. Used to use buckets prior to lactating does. Now with lactating does water is such a priority we don't ever risk them not having any.


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

We have a 1000 gallon tank that catches rain water and automatically feeds into a big water trough. The adult goats drink from there. We then have smaller troughs we pour water into from the big trough for the babies so they don't have to reach so far. Only once did the tank go dry and that was because of the drought. Then we had to pull out the waterhose. Big water bill.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Go with buckets for sure, I use a snap clip to hold mine to the fence or the young ones will spill them. I can speak from experience, if you dig in, the water will be full of nanny berries within an hour. Sometimes I thought they were doing it on purpose just to work me, lol.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

russellp said:


> Go with buckets for sure, I use a snap clip to hold mine to the fence or the young ones will spill them. I can speak from experience, if you dig in, the water will be full of nanny berries within an hour. Sometimes I thought they were doing it on purpose just to work me, lol.


LOL! Glad to know mine aren't the only one that use the water bucket for "target practice".  I finally elevated mine, cuz I swear they could poop in it from across the yard! I wouldn't even SEE them over there and there'd be berries in it within minutes!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

we use old bath tubs it works great and babies get small bucket at first then go to the tub


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

These are great ideas. 

I love using/recycling items for useful purposes. 

Erik

Enjoy the Day!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I use buckets right now, and will have to use them through the winter, but last fall, the farm I took Fiona to for breeding used a water nipple setup and she said it works great - fresh, clean water all the time, no worries about goat berries, bird droppings, or otherwise dirty water. Fiona quickly figured out how to use it - I stayed until I'd seen her drink from it so I could be sure. We're going to put one in now that temps are higher so no risk of the pipes freezing.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Mine are plastic 50 gallon drums cut in half to make 2 25 gallon buckets. They are light and easy to dump for cleaning. I got the drums at the cookie factory in town. They used to hold raspberry syrup.


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

MotleyBoerGoats said:


> we use old bath tubs it works great and babies get small bucket at first then go to the tub


I have an old claw foot bath tub that I use for the horses, but the one in the goat pen is from a mobile home and has holes in from rust. they both have been in the pastures since 2001. the old claw foot ceramic are the best for the job and last for years. I love mine. hang an automatic waterer on it and its great


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I use my old bath tubs with holes to grow potatoes under straw.


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

goathiker said:


> I use my old bath tubs with holes to grow potatoes under straw.


Potatoes under straw, now thats an idea. you just put the potato seed in and cover with straw? What kind of straw? Maybe I should use mine for Tomatoes


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I put about 4 inches of good garden dirt. Put the potato seeds on top, cover with about 3 to 4 inches of regular oat straw or old hay. Everytime the plants grow a couple inches above the straw put in another layer leaving just the top 3 leaves showing. Repeat until the whole tub is full of straw. At harvest time the whole tub will be full of potatoes easy to get to.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

That's a good idea goat hiker


----------

